# RS10 lens door getting stuck



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got a JVC RS10 and lately when I turn it on, the lens door is not opening fully and all the lights on top start flashing. I then have to unplug it, push the door open with my finger and replug it in to restart. Does anyone have an easy fix for this? Otherwise the projector has been working flawlessly.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't heard of this problem before at all. I'd give JVC a call.


----------

